# OEM European projector Fogs...what do we know about these



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I have been looking for these for a while and one (the left side) came up on ECS tuning... 

Could we find the part number for the right side? 










http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/OEM_Parts_Index/European/ES1122548/


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Wont be much help but, :facepalm: 

These are all over Ebay coming from Lithuania for about 120 a set shipped.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Checked ebay didn't find anything like this^


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I looked into this a bit more and this is what I found. I am hoping you are talking prefacelift: 

Prefacelift should be able to share fog lights cross platform. 
A3: 06 - 08 
A4: 05 - 07 
Q7: 07 - 08 
A8: 04 - 07 (L:4E0941699) (R:4E0941700) 


*Here is a link to them on ebay from LATVIA (not lithuania).* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AUDI...ccessories&hash=item2c5973b604#ht_4543wt_1274 


If you look up the Depot number it comes back to an 04 A8 with no record for an A3. But the box in the picture clearly indicates that it is for an A3 as well. 

Here is the Depot search: 

http://www.depo.com.tw/depo_pro_qry...B1=Query&cat_no=441-2031&oem_no=&brand=&make= 


Q7 halogens on ebay: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AUDI...i|Model:A3&hash=item483e540877#ht_2412wt_1061


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Rub-ISH said:


> I have been looking for these for a while and one (the left side) came up on ECS tuning...
> 
> Could we find the part number for the right side?
> 
> ...


 Right side: 3C0941700A 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Search/3C0941700A/ES1122549/


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

crew219 said:


> Right side: 3C0941700A
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Search/3C0941700A/ES1122549/


 Yup those are the Euro part numbers: 

3C0941699A 
3C0941700A 

[email protected] on this forum tried to get those for some one else and could not locate them in the part search. As indicated in this thread: post 232 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ee-Cost-on-all-VW-parts&p=64228286&viewfull=1 

These look to be the same as the A8 which is US spec. Part numbers above.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks guys...The Ebay ones don't look the same to me though... 

I will get to this sooner or later...Im gonna worry about my k04 install and tuning before these 

Thanks guys


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> Thanks guys...The Ebay ones don't look the same to me though...
> 
> I will get to this sooner or later...Im gonna worry about my k04 install and tuning before these
> 
> Thanks guys


 Haha, I clearly have issues with shapes. I just realized they are completely different shape. Still projectors though....


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry dumb question. What kind of diference is there between the projector and stock halogens?


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

i want projector fogs...=(


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

mattA3 said:


> Sorry dumb question. What kind of diference is there between the projector and stock halogens?


 well you would put the stock halogens (or aftermarket HIDs if you changed them) into the projector housing 
the projector housing affects the beam cutoff and spread (usually making it a lot cleaner and fuller)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The difference is the projector, and that's what it does. If you look closely at the stock fogs through the lens, you'll see the halogen bulb. If you look through the lens of a projector fog, you'll see what appears to be a glass ball. It's actually half a sphere of glass likely with a metal blade on the back side. The blade forms a cut-off for the top edge of the light coming out of the projector. The projector serves to project the light in a specific pattern. Essentially, it spreads the light out evenly in all directions other than that covered by the blade. 

While we're on this topic, has anyone got a pair (or even a single) beat up old non-projector foglight housing? I've got a set of projectors I was planning to fit into the headlights of my old Golf, but never got around to it. After Laminx'ing my fogs recently, I was kicking around the idea of projectorizing the stock fogs (didn't know there was an OEM option). But I'd rather not hack up mine without a replacement, just in case. I'm in no rush, but it could be an interesting project if someone's got one lying around with no use for it...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> The difference is the projector, and that's what it does. If you look closely at the stock fogs through the lens, you'll see the halogen bulb. If you look through the lens of a projector fog, you'll see what appears to be a glass ball. It's actually half a sphere of glass likely with a metal blade on the back side. The blade forms a cut-off for the top edge of the light coming out of the projector. The projector serves to project the light in a specific pattern. Essentially, it spreads the light out evenly in all directions other than that covered by the blade.
> 
> While we're on this topic, has anyone got a pair (or even a single) beat up old non-projector foglight housing? I've got a set of projectors I was planning to fit into the headlights of my old Golf, but never got around to it. After Laminx'ing my fogs recently, I was kicking around the idea of projectorizing the stock fogs (didn't know there was an OEM option). But I'd rather not hack up mine without a replacement, just in case. I'm in no rush, but it could be an interesting project if someone's got one lying around with no use for it...


 I have one with a cracked lens that I will send to you if you pay for shipping. I'll have to find it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> I have one with a cracked lens that I will send to you if you pay for shipping. I'll have to find it.


 PERFECT. Get me a quote to 01810 whenever you get a chance :thumbup:


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

I can see it now. rawaudi setting up another famiry group buy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm okay with that


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

A3Vorsprung said:


> I can see it now. rawaudi setting up another famiry group buy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 ^THIS 

I gotta talk to some one at ecs and see if these housing will mount right up to premium bumper...fairly sure i saw some where these will not fit an S-line bumper


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> ^THIS
> 
> I gotta talk to some one at ecs and see if these housing will mount right up to premium bumper...fairly sure i saw some where these will not fit an S-line bumper


 I am almost positive that the ones in the OP will fit only fit Sline. 

The ones I posted will fit everything else in the US. 

Let me ask one of the forum members who gives out dealer prices if we can get the Q7 ones. The ones in the original post will be import only.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

Rub-ISH said:


> ^THIS
> 
> I gotta talk to some one at ecs and see if these housing will mount right up to premium bumper...fairly sure i saw some where these will not fit an S-line bumper


 i am 100% sure the ebay version screw holds wont fit on non-sline bumpers, bcos they r made-in-taiwan (again). 
ecs one prolly has diff sets of screw holders, hence it should work?


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i want this...


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

Has anyone installed the ECS ones, wanna make sure they will fit on my 08 sline! before i purchase a pair


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

yannick3133 said:


> Has anyone installed the ECS ones, wanna make sure they will fit on my 08 sline! before i purchase a pair


Not that we know of. I think that was the purpose of this thread.

One thing I was reading is the the light pattern might differ on the Eurospecs.

I have been trying to buy these from Ebay Germany for months to test them, but I can't get anyone to ship them over.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> While we're on this topic, has anyone got a pair (or even a single) beat up old non-projector foglight housing? I've got a set of projectors I was planning to fit into the headlights of my old Golf, but never got around to it. After Laminx'ing my fogs recently, I was kicking around the idea of projectorizing the stock fogs (didn't know there was an OEM option). But I'd rather not hack up mine without a replacement, just in case. I'm in no rush, but it could be an interesting project if someone's got one lying around with no use for it...


There are a few shops out there that focus on HID and Projector lamp custom jobs. Pretty cool!
http://www.lightwerkz.net
They do some insane stuff...mostly JDM and BMW.


----------



## lineman33 (Aug 21, 2010)

What is the definitive word on the pre-facelift OEM projector Fogs? 
​Are these likely to blow up the wiper motor?
​
Anyone know of a reputable merchant to purchase this item from?

Please share your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

wiper motor problem has been fixed, you just have to use well-done brand HID's. I have not heard or known anyone with hid fogs blowing the wiper motor, so you will be fine running any hid as your fogs.


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

Has anyone ordered the ECS fogs yet? Wanna make sure they will fit before purchasing!!!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

yannick3133 said:


> Has anyone ordered the ECS fogs yet? Wanna make sure they will fit before purchasing!!!


Why don't you call them up and ask? Just sayin


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I have never seen the ECS ones on Ebay UK or Germany and I troll often looking for the non sline ones. I look at least once a week for the past year.

Now the non slline ones i am pretty certain will fit. They are made for the A8, A3, and Q7. If you look up the part number on Depot they also indicate that they are interchangeable. These projectors are on ebay weekly and are listed specifically for the A3.

I will try to balls up and buy a set this week.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> I have been looking for these for a while and one (the left side) came up on ECS tuning...
> 
> Could we find the part number for the right side?
> 
> ...


these look like Audi S3 fogs 2006-2008


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

S3 uses the same fog lights as the S-line Audi a3. There is no difference from what i can remember when i installed my fog lights i had to get S-line ones that oemplus included in the s3 front bumper kit.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Has anyone installed these yet? :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

nope...they have since sold off the ecs site. Wasn't me


----------



## lineman33 (Aug 21, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> I will try to balls up and buy a set this week.


I too will balls up and take that leap.

Which vendor would you purchase from?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I am going to order the depot ones off of ebay. I couldn't find them cheaper anywhere else. They are the ones shipping from Lativia


----------



## lineman33 (Aug 21, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> I am going to order the depot ones off of ebay. I couldn't find them cheaper anywhere else. They are the ones shipping from Lativia


I did notice You were enquiring about the HID fogs. Which style in your opinion is fresher/better performing?

I have not seen many fitted projector types around. Must be a reason why manufacturers are not on this...


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

anyone have a link to the projector fogs for non s-line? the link above is no longer there

or does anyone have some regular non s-line fogs for sale?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I figured I would be the guinea pig and order these. Got the non sline ones. Should be here in two weeks. Going to try to install these with HIDs....


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> I figured I would be the guinea pig and order these. Got the non sline ones. Should be here in two weeks. Going to try to install these with HIDs....


 link to where you ordered?


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

awesome! im ready to order these as welllll 
let us know how it turns out!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ecstuning is selling the fog projectors for the MKV and they look almost identical to the s-line fogs. Wonder if they'd fit.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Check it! 

I'm wondering as well, it looks like they should: 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Search/Projector/ES7361/


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

bmw511 said:


> Check it!
> 
> I'm wondering as well, it looks like they should:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Search/Projector/ES7361/


 They had these on sale for $100 last week, but when I went to post they were sold out.... I am thinking those will work with Sline, but just like non-sline, no one has tried them yet.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> link to where you ordered?


 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4850wt_1271 

The only question I am trying to figure out is if they take H11 or H7 bulbs. My research says H7, but the pictures of the housing make it look like it take an H11. Shouldn't matter to much with an HID kit.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4850wt_1271
> 
> The only question I am trying to figure out is if they take H11 or H7 bulbs. My research says H7, but the pictures of the housing make it look like it take an H11. Shouldn't matter to much with an HID kit.


 For 120 I was about to say it's not that bad. But then I saw shipping :/


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> For 120 I was about to say it's not that bad. But then I saw shipping :/


 Well they are shipping them from Latvia, but I do think that shipping price is inflated. Been searching for these for months in the US and can't find them. Easily a $200+ mod with an HID kit.....


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Well they are shipping them from Latvia, but I do think that shipping price is inflated. Been searching for these for months in the US and can't find them. Easily a $200+ mod with an HID kit.....


 yeah...i'm about to do mine own...we'll see how that comes out


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Ecstuning is selling the fog projectors for the MKV and they look almost identical to the s-line fogs. Wonder if they'd fit.


They WILL NOT fit. I had a pair to test fit, would not fit correctly on the A3. If you take a close look, you'll notice that the lens angle is more sharp (longer) on the A3 than on the MKV. In addition, the mounting points are different as well.

Believe me, if they fit, this would have been the first mod I did since I had my old MKV projectors laying around.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

zcspec said:


> They WILL NOT fit. I had a pair to test fit, would not fit correctly on the A3. If you take a close look, you'll notice that the lens angle is more sharp (longer) on the A3 than on the MKV. In addition, the mounting points are different as well.
> 
> Believe me, if they fit, this would have been the first mod I did since I had my old MKV projectors laying around.


Well done. Just saved someone time and money. Gracias :thumbup:


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks!! Yeah I was looking at the brackets and they did look like they were off a bit


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

Projector fogs sounds dope.
I''l be down if you guys figure it out and get a GB going!!!!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Got the projector fogs and the rest of the hardware needed for install. Going to install this weekend. They are the right size and shape, only thing I worry about is the depth. They are much longer than our halogen ones. The cutoff plate looks to be dead center in the projector.

Pics and a write up this weekend......


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Got the projector fogs and the rest of the hardware needed for install. Going to install this weekend. They are the right size and shape, only thing I worry about is the depth. They are much longer than our halogen ones. The cutoff plate looks to be dead center in the projector.
> 
> Pics and a write up this weekend......


can't wait! opcorn: :thumbup:

I hope to do my fogs this weekend too...and it will be a surprise


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Got the projector fogs and the rest of the hardware needed for install. Going to install this weekend. They are the right size and shape, only thing I worry about is the depth. They are much longer than our halogen ones. The cutoff plate looks to be dead center in the projector.
> 
> Pics and a write up this weekend......


Let me know what kind of bulb these things take as well. Did you end up getting these from ecs? Are they the oem ones I originally found?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> Let me know what kind of bulb these things take as well. Did you end up getting these from ecs? Are they the oem ones I originally found?


I have the premium bumper, so I did not get the sline fogs. Someone else has to be the guinea pig for those.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a standard bumper as well...none sline bumper here


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Someone want to send me some projectors I'll test on my Sline bumper....


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> I have a standard bumper as well...none sline bumper here


Ah gotcha. Thought you posted a link for Sline fogs. 

The only place I was able to find them from was Ebay and someone in Latvia. You can find them on ebay UK for cheap, but I had bad luck on getting anyone to ship them over or the shipping costs made them expensive.

I will post all the content this weekend after the install.


----------



## DarkW1sh (Nov 19, 2008)

I have Sline and would kill for some of these projector fog lights, acutally bought the MKV ones didnt work sent them back please let me know if you find any!


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> Ah gotcha. Thought you posted a link for Sline fogs.
> 
> The only place I was able to find them from was Ebay and someone in Latvia. You can find them on ebay UK for cheap, but I had bad luck on getting anyone to ship them over or the shipping costs made them expensive.
> 
> I will post all the content this weekend after the install.



How is the install with the fog lights going, i am interested in getting a pair, so i hope everything works out for you.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

rick89 said:


> How is the install with the fog lights going, i am interested in getting a pair, so i hope everything works out for you.


I didn't get to far this weekend because I felt the project was going to be more involved.

After removing the grills I realized that the mounting points on the projectors are reversed from what they are on the halogens. The halogens have two mounting points facing the grill and one facing the fender and the projectors are reversed. Good news is that they are the correct size, and that two of the three mounting points line up. I just need to come up with a solution for the third mounting point. It probably wont make a difference only using 2 of the 3, but better safe than sorry.

Going to give it another go this weekend.

My other issue is that I am doing a complete retrofit using a kufatec harness for H11 bulbs, so the install will take me a bit longer.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Quick Update...Ordered a set of the OEM projector fog housings...I'll report back once i get them from ECS

EDIT: ONLY thing I'm concerned with is that the shape of the ECS projectors is round...while the premium bumper fogs have the flat top, on the housing. ECS claims they will be a direct replacement on a premium bumper but I am skeptical. I feel like they will indeed mount up but I'm concerned how they will look without the flat contour on the top.

I am gonna be the test subject I guess opcorn:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> Quick Update...Ordered a set of the OEM projector fog housings...I'll report back once i get them from ECS
> 
> EDIT: ONLY thing I'm concerned with is that the shape of the ECS projectors is round...while the premium bumper fogs have the flat top, on the housing. ECS claims they will be a direct replacement on a premium bumper but I am skeptical. I feel like they will indeed mount up but I'm concerned how they will look without the flat contour on the top.
> 
> I am gonna be the test subject I guess opcorn:




For Sline correct?

I still have all my parts for non-sline sitting around. Haven't had access to a garage so I haven't been able to take the bumper off to run the fog harness. Hoping to get this done in the next two weeks. :facepalm:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> Quick Update...Ordered a set of the OEM projector fog housings...I'll report back once i get them from ECS
> 
> EDIT: ONLY thing I'm concerned with is that the shape of the ECS projectors is round...while the premium bumper fogs have the flat top, on the housing. ECS claims they will be a direct replacement on a premium bumper but I am skeptical. I feel like they will indeed mount up but I'm concerned how they will look without the flat contour on the top.
> 
> I am gonna be the test subject I guess opcorn:


you might have ordered the s-line projector fogs when you have a non-sline?

the sline fogs and non sline fogs are completely different...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Zombie Thread Revival! 

So just to update...I wound up canceling the order for these fogs! Now since I am strongly considering a full S3 front bumper from ECS...Im thinking it may be time to give these a shot once again! 

I never got full confirmation that these will in fact fit a pre facelift s line bumper...is it worth the extra 250 bucks to be the test subject? did anyone ever pull the trigger on these ?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Totally missed this thread. I'd be interested in projector fogs.

Looking at these, the mounting is different than the OEM s-line fogs.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

BUMP for info thread revival


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Excellent bump. I didn't even know these existed!


----------

